# string replaceAll regex



## spinnerudi_08 (23. Okt 2008)

Hi

Ich muss aus einem String alles entfernen, was keine Zahl, minus- oder plus-zeichen ist.

ich dachte da an replaceAll() und regex.

aber wie kann ich in regex sagen "alles was weder zahl, minus- oder plus-zeichen" ist?


----------



## GilbertGrape (23. Okt 2008)

Das müsste doch mit der Negation gehen, also ^
so müsste das dann aussehen: 

```
text.replaceAll("[^\\d+-]","");
```


----------



## spinnerudi_08 (23. Okt 2008)

perfekt, danke!
das mit dem negieren kannte ich noch nicht.

habs nun so gelöst:


```
text.replaceAll("[^0-9+-]","");
```


----------

